# Insurance Claim Question



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

To make a long story short, about a month ago I took my plow truck to a shop to get 2 new transmission lines installed. I dropped the truck off since they were backed up & couldn't get to it right away. No big deal.

Several days later I am notified that by the shop that there was a fire & that my truck is a total loss. Very big deal. 

Their insurance carrier notified me that they would pay for my loss since their client has garage keepers insurance.

I emailed them a detailed list of the Hiniker plow package that is on my truck. 

When I looked at the paperwork that they re-sent me, it doesn't include any money to replace my plow package. Just for a virgin truck They state "the value doesn’t change unless the actual snow plow was on the vehicle" 

I am working on responding to their last email but would like some input on what my options are in this case.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ho man that sucks! Did you talk to your insurance agent yet? It may be that you have to file a claim with your insurance company so that you can get money to replace the plow set up in time for snow season. Then your insurance company can go about suing the other insurance company. Just a thought but I haven't experienced anything like that before. I do know that I carry specific insurance on my policy for the plow and they have vin and model numbers on my policy for the plow matching the vin for the truck. I hope you can get this worked out.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay, so the blade wasn't on, so what exactly did you lose other than the truck itself? The mount? I would think that since it's steel it's salvageable. What else?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Guess maybe just the wiring harness. In that case it's gonna be cheaper than the deductible on the insurance so I guess ignore what I said lol.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You might come out better with the moneys paid on the truck, I always come out good on insurance claims. Try not to take there first offer you can bump them up. If you want the push mount go get it before the truck gets picked up. Trucks are at a premium and been that way for a while.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, I did speak with m


JustJeff said:


> Okay, so the blade wasn't on, so what exactly did you lose other than the truck itself? The mount? I would think that since it's steel it's salvageable. What else?


The truck side components for my Hiniker C Plow consist of:

Quick Hitch truck side plow mount

6 function under hood main wiring harness

Headlight adapter harness

Power cables with fuses, relays, etc.,

C plow joystick controller

Grille mount plate

According to the local Hiniker plow dealer the component parts total is $1,700.00 + tax

The labor charges to install the above is $400.00


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Have the plow dealer write you an estimate for the truck side install. Send it to the insurance company.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Have the plow dealer write you an estimate for the truck side install. Send it to the insurance company.


Very good idea.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Have the plow dealer write you an estimate for the truck side install. Send it to the insurance company.


I already did that, then the came back with the "_"the value doesn't change unless the actual snow plow was on the vehicle" _ nonsense.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

I recently had a vehicle totaled and one thing to keep an eye on is the amount come back with on the truck. My insurance company sent me a report showing market analysis with 3 comparison vehicles. I felt it was a low ball number so I did some research, the 3 VIN #'s on the comp vehicles did not exist for sale (I googled them). I did my own search using truecar.com and autotrader.com and sent them 3 comps showing they low balled me by $1,200. They relented and paid me $1,000 more. My buddy who owns a body shop said they all play that game. Good Luck!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JustJeff said:


> Okay, so the blade wasn't on, so what exactly did you lose other than the truck itself? The mount? I would think that since it's steel it's salvageable. What else?


I would never trust a mount that has been subjected to a vehicle\structure fire. It has very likely lost its strength.

OP, have you asked them how you are supposed to mount your plow on your new truck as well as control it without a mount and wiring?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I would never trust a mount that has been subjected to a vehicle\structure fire. It has very likely lost its strength.


Good point.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I would never trust a mount that has been subjected to a vehicle\structure fire. It has very likely lost its strength.
> 
> OP, have you asked them how you are supposed to mount your plow on your new truck as well as control it without a mount and wiring?


I'm working on putting together my response to their last email. Their "logic" doesn't pass the straight face test. The truck had to go on the rack so obviously the plow was remove prior to the truck being dropped off. Who in their right mind would put a truck with a steel plow on it on their rack to install transmission lines????

In addition, the shop doesn't have a fenced in yard so no one would leave a plow sitting in the open on a busy intersection.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

hbrady said:


> I recently had a vehicle totaled and one thing to keep an eye on is the amount come back with on the truck. My insurance company sent me a report showing market analysis with 3 comparison vehicles. I felt it was a low ball number so I did some research, the 3 VIN #'s on the comp vehicles did not exist for sale (I googled them). I did my own search using truecar.com and autotrader.com and sent them 3 comps showing they low balled me by $1,200. They relented and paid me $1,000 more. My buddy who owns a body shop said they all play that game. Good Luck!


I will check into that. I do know that NONE of their 3 comp vehicles had any plow package so in my opinion they are NOT comp vehicles.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Meezer, you should let your truck insurance carrier handle the claim under "comprehensive" assuming you have the coverage. They will pay your claim fairly then subrogate against the shop's insurer for the full value. Your own carrier will likely treat you better than the shop's insurance carrier. If you have no "comprehensive" coverage, ask the shop's carrier for a copy of the policy and have them outline the area that says the plow components are not covered. Good luck.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Meezer said:


> Yes, I did speak with m
> 
> The truck side components for my Hiniker C Plow consist of:
> Quick Hitch truck side plow mount
> ...


August this year had a yahoo take a left right in front of me. Totaled my plow truck. 
I had receipts showing install of the plow wiring and sander wiring etc.. around 1,200.
the insurance paid for it because it was my plow truck. 
Get that write up from your dealer and submit it, they should not deny it as it was part of the truck and you have it in writing.


----------

